# BRY-97 and temprature



## Elderfi (22/10/13)

Hi,

I am currently in the process of getting a ferment chamber set up. At the moment the temp isnt too bad but we will push into the high 30's come summer so... Anyway, i have read somewhere that BRY-97 is a more forginving yeast when temps reach around 23c which is around the room temp yesterday. Any one had any experience with this? Im keen to put another brew down before things heat up to much and a have my FC set up.


----------



## verysupple (22/10/13)

Sorry, I don't have any experience with it above 20 C but I just wanted to point out that if your room temp is ~23 C then the fermentation temp could be up around 25 C due to the heat produced. Even if it is more forgiving, that might be pushing it I think.


----------



## Elderfi (24/10/13)

Further to this, 1 pack or two for a 20 litre batch?


----------



## Spiesy (24/10/13)

depends on gravity


----------



## carniebrew (24/10/13)

Elderfi said:


> Further to this, 1 pack or two for a 20 litre batch?


Use something like http://www.mrmalty.com/calc/calc.html to calculate this. By default you can see under "Dry Yeast" that it takes exactly one 11gm packet (with a production date of Aug 1, 2013) to ferment 23 litres of 1.044 OG ale.

Change that to say an IPA-style 1.060 OG, and you need 1.2 packs for 23 lires, but only 1 pack for 18 litres of the same IPA. I often use this calculator to work out what batch sizes to brew of various styles.


----------



## Elderfi (24/10/13)

Ill be using the following,

1x Coopers Sparkling ale
1x Wheat Malt Extract
250 grm of Imperial malt grain

and 60 grams of hops (10 of each- cascade,galaxy,citra at 15 and 0)

Not sure if the hops add to the gravity or not. Not sure what the OG gravity will be?


----------



## Yob (24/10/13)

1 pack should be fine up to a gravity of about 1060

Imperial Malt :blink:


----------



## Elderfi (24/10/13)

Yob said:


> Imperial Malt :blink:


Yeah not to sure how to compare it as it was the first specialty grain I have used. But its kinda medium browny colour i think the ECB is around 50. Its actually Simpsons Imperial


----------



## Elderfi (28/10/13)

Ive noticed a sulphur (rotten eggs) smell being produced by the yeast. Any one experienced this and any tips to get rid off it? I had a similar experience with coopers yeast, and whilst the end result was not bad in any way its has that eggs smell linger around in the bottle...


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/13)

BRY is good, but why not try something a little left-field, and grab a packet of the Belle Saison yeast instead. 23 - 25 degrees is ideal for it, and it won't throw horrible hot alcohols if it does get hotter.
Shared a bottle with some non-brewing types yesterday, and they loved it.


----------



## Elderfi (28/10/13)

As it warms up i will definetly give it a go! the temp for the past few days fermentaion has been sitting at 18 (on the side thermostat thingy)


----------



## Yob (28/10/13)

WarmBeer said:


> BRY is good, but why not try something a little left-field, and grab a packet of the Belle Saison yeast instead. 23 - 25 degrees is ideal for it, and it won't throw horrible hot alcohols if it does get hotter.
> Shared a bottle with some non-brewing types yesterday, and they loved it.


Non brewing types? do non brewing types even know what a "hot alcohol" is?

Filthy consort... 

Reported


----------



## WarmBeer (28/10/13)

I know what hot alcohol fusels/smell like.

These guys just gave the nod, the slight widening of the eyes, and the 'ohh' that let me know that their doors of perception had been subtly widened


----------



## indica86 (31/1/14)

Elderfi said:


> Ive noticed a sulphur (rotten eggs) smell being produced by the yeast. Any one experienced this and any tips to get rid off it? I had a similar experience with coopers yeast, and whilst the end result was not bad in any way its has that eggs smell linger around in the bottle...


Just got the egg thing myself. I have had several good runs with this yeast and now this... hmmmph.
Poured a sample into a glass from the FV and after the smell left it tasted fine....


EDIT: actually SAF 04 in that FV


----------

